# Kartenmaterial Saarland



## neues_Mitglied (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann mir von den Saarländern jemand gutes Kartenmaterial für die Gegend 
empfehlen? 
Hab mir schon den Wolf gesucht, aber die für die Gegend bringt scheinbar nicht
einmal das Landesvermessungsamt des Saarlands was vernünftiges auf die Reihe.

Ganz konkret such ich Kartenmaterial (auch gerne Tourenvorschläge) für ne Tour von Pforzheim bis nach Ottweiler. 

Danke euch vorab.


Sonnige Grüße

der Neue


----------



## langlang (6. Juli 2006)

Hi,

MTB oder RR?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neues_Mitglied (6. Juli 2006)

Ah....klar, gute Frage.

MTB!


Grüße


----------



## nojumper (6. Juli 2006)

moin, 

also ich find' die topo-Karten des Landesvermessungsamtes 1:25.000 nicht schlecht, wird nur schnell teuer.
Alternati gibt's die aber auch auf CD (magic Maps), da kannste am PC dann den gewünschten Ausschnitt rausholen und ausdrucken.....


----------



## fissenid (6. Juli 2006)

Mahlzeit....

also ich habe die MagicMaps Karten und bin voll zufrieden. Dem Programm liegen aber auch die Karten des Landesveremssungsamtes zu Grunde!!

Sorry aber Pforzheim ist nicht mehr Saarland, oder ????? 

Gruß

Dominik


----------



## neues_Mitglied (6. Juli 2006)

Stimmt, Pforzheim ist nicht mehr ganz Saarland.....noch nicht - aber das Saarland ist doch schwer auf dem Vormarsch *g*

Also ganz konkret hab ich ne Tour von Schwaben über Banden und Pfalz ins Saarland vor.

Die Magic Maps sind glaub ich ziemlich teuer, oder. Zumal die meines Wissens eben auch nach Regionen aufgeteilt sind!?!?

@nojumper: sind denn in den topokarten Wald- und Radwege und all so ein Zeugs drinne? Ich war bisher eben auf der Suche nach speziellen Rad- oder Radwanderkarten, und da sieht's eben für den Bereich echt schlecht aus.


der Neue


----------



## nojumper (6. Juli 2006)

also.......
selbst die meisten Singletrails, zumindest die, dich ich noch fahren kann, sind da drauf...sollte für den Normalfall also reichen


----------



## neues_Mitglied (6. Juli 2006)

Hello again!

Danke für die flotten Auskünfte erst mal.

Hab mich mal noch a bissle beim Landesvermessungsamt und bei MagicMaps umgesehen. 
Also wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass man für so eine Strecke nur die 1:25.000er Karten nimmt, kommt da an Betrag ganz schön was zusammen. 
Da ja Rheinland-Pfalz und Saarland bei MagicMaps zusammengefass ist, bräucht ich theoretisch nur einen Teil von BaWü, was dann mit kanppen 100 Öcken noch halbwegs im Rahmen wäre - die Karten würden vergleichsweise nicht viel günstiger kommen.
Was mich persönlich an einer reinen Software-Lösungen immer etwas stört ist, dass man nicht so wirklich was in der Hand hat. Schon klar, dass man sich da die Route ausdruckt oder wenn man hat auf ein Navi exportiert - aber ich fühl mich unterwegs einfach glücklicher und sicherer wenn ich ne g'scheite Karte im Gepäck hab. Wie sind denn da eure Erfahrungen?

Zu dem Thema MagicMaps Navi noch ganz ne andre Frage (werd ich mal woanders auch noch seperat posten): 
hat denn jemand ne Ahnung ob ich von MagicMaps beispielsweise auf ein Handy mit tomtom oder route66 exportieren könnte?


Viele Grüße


----------



## Kendooo (6. Juli 2006)

Willst du wirklich die ganze Tour auf Trails fahren? Es gibt doch vom ADFC Karten, wie wohl um einiges günstiger sind. Und wirklich unschöne Streckenabschnitte sind z.B. auf den Saarlandradwegen kaum dabei.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (6. Juli 2006)

Ich habe z.B. von Pietruska die Karte "Naturpark Pfälzer Wald Südteil" im Maßstab 1:40000: http://www.pietruska.de/08shop/shop.htm
(Der direkte Link geht nicht)
Die Karte reicht von Bad Bergzabern bis Pirmasens, also für eine komplette Durchquerung des Pfälzer Waldes. Da sind alle Wanderwege drauf und die ganzen Sehenswürdigkeiten. Radwege sind allerdings keine eingezeichnet. Pietruska hat aber auch eine Radwanderkarte Rheinland-Pfalz und Saarland.
Vielleicht wäre ja auch der Pfälzische Jakobsweg etwas für Dich. Der geht zumindest mal bis Homburg. Was ich so in der Homburger Gegend und in Richtung Landstuhl gesehen habe, waren da auch viele Trails dabei, falls Du das fahren willst.


----------



## neues_Mitglied (6. Juli 2006)

N'abend!

Nenene, ich hab nicht vor die gesamte Strecke auf Trails zu fahren.
Ich dachte an sich zum größten Teil an Radwege, wobei natürlich Schotter und Waldwege gerne dabei sein dürften (das ist ja der große Vorteil gegenüber den Rennradlern).

So alles in allem hatte ich vor, daraus ne zwei Tagestour zu machen, wobei ich eben erst mal ermitteln sollt über welche Strecke ich hier sprech.
Mit'm Auto und  über Land, also von PF bis nach KA A8 und dann weiter über Bad Bergzabern, Pirmasens usw. sind es knappe 180 km. 

Die Karte von Pietruska sieht gut aus - hab ich mal für die engere Auswahl vorgemerkt. Vielen Dank für den Tipp. 
Die andren Radwanderkarten von denen, speziell die Rheinland-Pfalz und Saarland, erscheint mir vom Maßstab mit 1:200.000 etwas ungünstig....oder sollte das dort heissen 1:20.000? Die meisten andren sind in 1:50.000.....hm...kommt mir etwas spanisch vor.

Nach den Karten vom ADFC hab ich auch schon geschaut. Allerdings nicht direkt in deren Online-Shop, da der bei mir auf allen drei verfügbaren Rechnern, weder mit Firefox noch mit IExplorer, nicht funktioniert (oder ich blick's nicht *g*). 
Bei meinem Lieblingsbuchversender der mit A beginnt und N endet, find ich von denen leider nix in Sachen Saarland. Habt ihr sonst ebtl. noch ne vernünftige Bezugsquelle bei der man sich nen Überblick über die ADFC-Karten verschaffen kann?

So long...und nochmals vielen Dank für die super Unterstützung hier.

Grüße

Sven alias "neues_Mitglied"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Vogel (7. Juli 2006)

Ich habe mir mal ein paar Karten angeschaut wegen des Maßstabs. 1:200.000 ist nichts für eine Radwanderkarte. Die Karte Rheinland-Pfalz und Saarland fällt also weg. 1:50.000 ist für eine Radwanderkarte ausreichend. Für Wanderwege sollten es 1:25.000 sein. Naturpark Pfälzerwald Süd ist mit 1:40.000 zwar vom Maßstab auch noch ausreichend, aber leider sieht man es den eingezeichneten Wegen nicht an, ob sie einfach oder schwierig sind und Radwege sind keine drauf.
Die Karte Hauenstein und Trifelsland (1:25.000) scheint mir sehr gut geeignet, denn da sind Wander- und Radwege drauf und das noch im schönsten Teil des Pfälzer Waldes. Nur fehlen da außen herum die Gebiete. 

Da habe ich gerade noch was gefunden: Kompass Wander- und Bikekarte Naturpark Pfälzerwald 1:50.000. http://www.kompass.at/index.php?id=98&Artikel=069766000000
Diese scheint mir noch am besten geeignet.

Für das Saarland gibt es eine kostenlose Karte. Ob sie was taugt, weiß ich nicht. Gehe unter www.pietruska.de. Dann erscheint dieses grüne Bild. Dort klickst Du auf Website. Dann unter News-Archiv wählst Du SaarRadland. 

RV Reise- und Verkehrsverlag gibt es auch noch. 

Du könntest auch in eine größere Buchhandlung gehen. Genauso wie die Bücher bestellen, können die auch Karten bestellen. Und das ohne Frachtkosten.


----------



## vega970 (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
bin mit dem RR schon von Marxzell (~20km bis PF) ins Saarland gefahren,
du musst dir überlegen wo du den Rhein überquerst.
Iffezheim oder Wörth, bei den Fähren bis du nicht sicher ob sie an dem Tag auch fahren und dann ist die ganze Planung hin.
Es gibt auch Fernradwege, Petronella oder so der geht bis Bad Bergzabern über Ka, Wörth, Kandel.
Ich würde bei Iffezheim übern Rhein, dann Richtung Wissembourg, Lemberg, Zweibrücken.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## pädscher-fahrer (7. Juli 2006)

Noch ein Tipp:
Wanderkarten Pfälzer-Wald-Verein (PWV). Hier sind alle Trails/Wanderwege mit ihrer Markierung (z.B. Gelbes Kreuz, Roter Balken usw) im Wald zu finden.

GRUSS PÄDSCHER-FAHRER


----------



## Culcla (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo, ich wuerde mich dem blauen Vogel anschliessen. Der Jakobsweg führt von Speyer über Homburg nach Hornbach. Er ist mit einer weißen Muschel gekennzeichnet, die man gut sieht. Ich bin den Weg auch schon gefahren, zwar nicht komplett, aber von Neustadt das Elmsteiner Tal hoch über Johanneskreuz ins Karlstal. Wenn die Beschilderung ueberallso ist wie an den Stellen, wo ich war, hast du einmal kein Problem den Weg zu finden und zum anderen gibt es ausgeschilderte Uebernachtungsmoeglichkeiten.
In Homburg wuerde ich aussteigen und dann die Strasse nehmen.
Da empfehle ich dir die Strecke Jägersburg, Waldmohr, Waldziegelhütte, Langenbach, Fürth, Ottweiler.

Viel Spaß
Claus


----------



## CS91 (31. Oktober 2006)

Ebenfalls gut geeignet für das Saarland ist die sog. "TK25" 
http://www.lkvk.saarland.de/9728_9798.htm

Lg Claus


----------



## popeye_mzg (31. Oktober 2006)

Salü, hast du evtl. nen Kumpel, der beim Bund ist ? 
Die Karten sind in 1:50000 (i.d.R.) und ggf. in anderen Auflösungen zu haben.
Wäre zwar nicht legal , ... aber who cares ....
Und wenn dir 1:50000 reicht , warum nicht ? ! 
Nur mal so als Anregung ....
Auf die Aktualität der Karten geben ich keine Garantie ;-)
Die können u.U. schon mal den Stand von vor 3-5 Jahren haben.
Eben je nach Aktualität.  

Gruß
POPeye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (2. November 2006)

CS91 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls gut geeignet für das Saarland ist die sog. "TK25"
> http://www.lkvk.saarland.de/9728_9798.htm
> 
> Lg Claus


Schade nur, dass die DigTK25, so heisst die glaube ich offiziell, so urig schlecht zu bedienen ist dass es keinen Spass macht damit was zu planen. So ist zumindest mein Eindruck, als ich die mal in den Fingern hatte und das Kartenmaterial selbst irgendwie zu exportieren, daran bin ich auch gescheitert.

Grüße,
Wiseman.


----------



## fissenid (2. November 2006)

HallO!

ich muss dir recht geben. Die DIGTk25 sind total bescheiden zu bedienen.

Schaut euch mal bei www.magicmaps.de die Karten an.

Klasse Sache, einfache Bedienung, gute Karten, GPS Tauglich usw.

UNd vom Preis fast das selbe die die DigTK25!!!

mfg
Dominik


----------



## CS91 (2. November 2006)

ich habe die Tk25 karte sagen wir mal "geschenkt" bekommen und will keine 50 Euro für ne karte vom saarland ausgeben.....


----------



## CS91 (2. November 2006)

Hab mich mal nach Magic Maps umgesehen und es gibt bei amazon gebrauchte versionen fÃ¼r ca.30â¬ auÃerdem finden sich seiten im internet die wegpunkte von touren extra fÃ¼r Magic Maps anbieten,die man direkt importiern kann.
klingt ganz gut


----------

